
Python Driver for Amazon QLDB - zzulus
https://github.com/awslabs/amazon-qldb-driver-python
======
zzulus
[https://github.com/aws-samples/amazon-qldb-dmv-sample-
python](https://github.com/aws-samples/amazon-qldb-dmv-sample-python) \-
Python Sample App

